# baby desert eagle compact 9 mm polymer



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

what is the good, bad and the ugly on this firearm? 

(there is a a lot of info on the baby eagles out there, but the pistols come in so many variations, it is hard to pick through all the available opinions/data...)

thanks


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I just purchased a full sized Baby eagle.But I did handle the compact polymer while I was selecting my puchase..It has all the same features of the bigger models in a smaller frame.(better for CC)

I'm not into "plastic",but it seemed like a well balanced little gun.

They do feature a real nice safety/decocker mounted on the slide and the fit and action is of high quality.

These are assembled from parts that are manufactured in the same plant as the EAA Witness series.(which is your basic copy of the CZ75)

So you may be able to find a similar version Witness slightly cheaper,but I don't know if the quality will be as good.

I have yet to find any negative problems with mine,except for the finish doesn't seem to be very scratch resistant.(The display model was scatched up pretty bad)

I hope this helps some.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have searched high and low for one of these in poly. I've been to 5 shops in the past week. Even the two compacts listed on gunbroker.com are the steel framed version which adds over half a pound to the gun, making it too heavy for all day, every day carry. I won't order one directly because I really want to hold it first. Let us know if you ever get your hands on one. I'll do the same.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

i held one at a gun show a couple weeks ago. i liked it. thats why i can't stop thinking about the darn thing and want to know more about it.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

bluehandgun said:


> i held one at a gun show a couple weeks ago. i liked it. thats why i can't stop thinking about the darn thing and want to know more about it.


I'll remember this. I'm going to a shop tomorrow and if I have the good fortune to hold one, and I like it, I won't be letting it go.:smt033

It's even hard to find tech/spec data. I went through multiple searches and sites just to get the actual spec differences between the poly and the steel frame. I couldn't even find this on the manufacturers site.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

MRI's website specs are awful. Difficult to follow, and don't give much info. I like the way those compacts look...I imagine they're very well built, but built with a purpose unlike the DEs.


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

And that is where members like myself come in handy...
From my personal experience with the Baby Eagle Semi-Compact 9mm, I am very pleased with it. Its accuracy is very very well. The reliability is 100%. And the recoil is also very good. It has a half-cocked feature as well as double/single action. The sights are pretty easy to align to me. Low muzzle flash also(if this matters to anyone). I would recommend this handgun to anyone looking to own a 9mm. Here, I'll provide a few photos of mine to give you a good visual of what I carry.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Polyguy. Where/how did you find that one and have you seen any compacts out there? What is the width and weight? I'll assume the compact will be the same width and 3-5 ounces lighter. 

Is it top heavy? When I hold an XD SC9 vs. a Glock 19, the XD feels (and looks) very top heavy and unbalanced. The Glock has a lower horizontal center line so it's not so top heavy. Looking for your thoughts on the Eagle.

Thanks.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

this is what i figured out from the magnum research site;

* Black, polymer frame, slide safety, decocker
* Double action/Single action
* Barrel length 3.64" (compact)
* Grip, short 3 1/4"
* Weight w/empty magazine 1 lb. 11.8 oz. (9mm)
* Weight w/empty magazine 1 lb. 10.8 oz. (.40S&W)
* Overall Length 7 1/4"
* Height 5"
* Width 1 1/8"

the part number of the one i would want is: MR9912BL

you can see it here (out of stock);
http://www.ableammo.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=9935_13105_13226&products_id=83358


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

polyguy;

how is holding up to use? slide finish, etc. is it fussy about ammo? any particulars we should know as potential owners? thanks!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Thanks Polyguy. Where/how did you find that one and have you seen any compacts out there? What is the width and weight? I'll assume the compact will be the same width and 3-5 ounces lighter.
> 
> Is it top heavy? When I hold an XD SC9 vs. a Glock 19, the XD feels (and looks) very top heavy and unbalanced. The Glock has a lower horizontal center line so it's not so top heavy. Looking for your thoughts on the Eagle.
> 
> Thanks.


It's not top heavy when it's full of ammo :mrgreen::numbchuck:

-Jeff-


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Appears the baby eagles in about any format are far and few between.
Not that the other major CZ types, CZ or Tanfoglio (EAA Witness) are any more abundant.

If it ain't on gunbroker, it's probably not out there.. much.. except hiding in some display case quietly amongst the sea of glocks, XD's and 1911s.

I think word got out among all the folks that read the gunblast write-up etc.. and MR's supply ran dry of the "normal-non-handcannon" pistols by IMI for MR. Might contact MR directly to see if they can help you find one??


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Dsig1,
Your quite welcome. My local gun shop had to special order it actually. It was $485. I had been researching that gun for about 4 months before buying it. Digging up reviews, asking/posting around, talking to CZ owners, etc. I fell in love with the grip of the Jericho years back. And when I saw it renamed and in polymer...I had to have one. I've only seen compacts at gun shows. 
The compacts don't fit my hand well. I have medium-sized hands by the way.

As far as being top heavy, I can't really say. The polymer is strong and the angle/design of the grip balances it out. So, I don't feel that slight "shift or hang" of weight.

Well, sometimes the manufacture can/do get specs wrong. So, I just took out my tape measure and measured it. 

Length:
7 1/2 inches.
Height:
5 5/8 inches(with factory mags inserted).
5 1/2 inches( with after market 16rd CZ/EAA Witness mags)

Width:
1 1/2 inch.

Weight:
Haha my scale in the bathroom isn't that sensitive. But compared to my G17, it is a little heavier. I once carried a Smith 645 so, there is definitely no complaint here.


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

bluehandgun said:


> polyguy;
> 
> how is holding up to use? slide finish, etc. is it fussy about ammo? any particulars we should know as potential owners? thanks!


Well, I take decent care of all of my firearms. I don't cuddle it and I don't drop it either. Everything is still strong & functioning as the 1st day of ownership. I have less than 300 rounds through it so far and there is no sign of stress,fatigue, or failure with this pistol. The finish could have been more tougher. 
Now the ammo report, I've only shot Winchester 115gr FMJs through it...which shot flawlessly. So, I can't give a broad report on how it holds up against different brands, sorry. I've loaded it with Winchester 147gr JHPs that were given to me by a friend. I plan on running the JHPs on my next range trip. The manual warrants against +p ammo.

A smooth shooting pistol.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

bluehandgun said:


> what is the good, bad and the ugly on this firearm?
> 
> (there is a a lot of info on the baby eagles out there, but the pistols come in so many variations, it is hard to pick through all the available opinions/data...)
> 
> thanks


Have you looked at the CZ Rami P? I know you can find them everywhere and i have never had an issue with my 9mm. I just a thought seeing as the baby eagle is similar the CZ might fit the bill at about the same price tag.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

ok, i have picked up a rami p (or was it a all metal rami...cant be sure) and found the slide to be pretty difficult to rack, the whole thing just seemed really stiff and awkward to me and i really wanted to like the gun - it looked great on paper. i had the same problem with the springfield EMP and boy i love the looks of that one too.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

bluehandgun said:


> ok, i have picked up a rami p (or was it a all metal rami...cant be sure) and found the slide to be pretty difficult to rack, the whole thing just seemed really stiff and awkward to me and i really wanted to like the gun - it looked great on paper. i had the same problem with the springfield EMP and boy i love the looks of that one too.


Hmmm.. thats to bad. I didn't mind that the gun was extremly tight when I bought it because I heard they need about 500 break in rounds. Sure enough with about 700 rounds thru it my Rami is a really smooth gun. I think the early .40 cal Ramis have really given the gun a bad name and alot of people dont realize that CZ is on their 3rd gen of Rami. I must say that I didn't like the feel of my pinky hanging off the bottom so I moddified a Pearce XD grip extention to fit my magazine and now I couldn't be happier. Good luck in your quest for the Baby Eagle


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> Hmmm.. thats to bad. I didn't mind that the gun was extremly tight when I bought it because I heard they need about 500 break in rounds. Sure enough with about 700 rounds thru it my Rami is a really smooth gun. I think the early .40 cal Ramis have really given the gun a bad name and alot of people dont realize that CZ is on their 3rd gen of Rami. I must say that I didn't like the feel of my pinky hanging off the bottom so I moddified a Pearce XD grip extention to fit my magazine and now I couldn't be happier. Good luck in your quest for the Baby Eagle


The early .40 ramis did give them a bad name for sure. I think they're fine guns, I almost got my hands on a new one on gunbroker with the SS slide for $350 but the guy sold all 5 that he had within 2 days. They weren't even listed for more then like 5 hours each. The ramis I have held were also pretty tight, but as Drew said they loosen up. The only thing I thought was that the slide was so short (height wise), that I would sometimes grab the frame and slide at the same time. Not a big deal though I'm sure you get used to it, I just have wide fingers.

-Jeff-


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I found your gun in stock and actually held it on saturday, I don't understand why you want it lol but to each his own I guess. Call Gallensons & Associates
166 E. 200 South, UT 84111 801-328-2016
and see if you can buy it from them and have it shipped to a local dealer or talk to your local dealer and see if they will buy it so you can hold it first.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for all of the input. I decided on and purchased a nearly new XD SC 9 last week. I'm pretty happy with it. Also having the .40 Tactical, I'm used to the XD trigger. While at that shop I also held a new Rami P and didn't love the slide or the way it fit my hand. The Rami was $399 new and the XD was $359 so it was a no brainer to me. I'm planning to run a couple of hundred rounds through the new XD tomorrow. That Baby Eagle Compact will have to wait.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Dsig1 said:


> Thanks for all of the input. I decided on and purchased a nearly new XD SC 9 last week. I'm pretty happy with it. Also having the .40 Tactical, I'm used to the XD trigger. While at that shop I also held a new Rami P and didn't love the slide or the way it fit my hand. The Rami was $399 new and the XD was $359 so it was a no brainer to me. I'm planning to run a couple of hundred rounds through the new XD tomorrow. That Baby Eagle Compact will have to wait.


Good choice! :smt023 Wow, the Rami P is going for $479 here....Have fun with the XD :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep, I'm convinced now I just live in an area where the prices are high.. Even used, that 3" XD9 would be $400+ .. Wouldn't put it passed them to be closer to $500. Looks like I gotta order through an FFL.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

babs said:


> Yep, I'm convinced now I just live in an area where the prices are high.. Even used, that 3" XD9 would be $400+ .. Wouldn't put it passed them to be closer to $500. Looks like I gotta order through an FFL.


I'm in the same boat here, except that I found the Stoeger here before they raised the price $80 a week later (somehow I got it less than the other dealers COST here...just lucky I guess)  If you're a freak like me, I'm always looking for the dime in the rough online, and it happens every once in a while, kinda like my XD :smt033 Just order through an FFL. The one I use costs $25, which is average I believe. It went really smooth, and I'm sure I will do it again. I can understand trying to support a local dealer, but saving $100+ is the route I go. If the dealer can't understand that, then I can take my business somewhere else. Shooting about 500 rounds a week right now, so I don't think they want that :numbchuck: Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

hehehe.. Indeed, considering I've already bought 1/4th of a gun just in using the range.. surely they can do some good for me considering what they're going to get on the back-end with me plinking holes in paper and taking courses.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

babs said:


> hehehe.. Indeed, considering I've already bought 1/4th of a gun just in using the range.. surely they can do some good for me considering what they're going to get on the back-end with me plinking holes in paper and taking courses.


Yea, you would think so. I don't know about your area, but that doesn't happen much here. Although, the places here are more of large sporting goods stores with guns and the ranges are totally seperate businesses in themselves. I'm guessing that the online prices even with shipping and transfer fees are still going to be considerably lower, although it doesn't hurt to try at your local business :smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Only way NOT to find out if they can work with their online competition is NOT to ask, I suppose. :smt033


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Good choice! :smt023 Wow, the Rami P is going for $479 here....Have fun with the XD :smt1099
> 
> -Jeff-


I live in Central PA but work towards Philadelphia. There is a shop near my office that purchases bulk orders from manufacturers of some "different" types of guns. The shop is Tanner's Gun Shop. He is also annually one of the top 10 sellers on Gunbroker.com. He bought a leftover bulk order of Rami's and discounted the heck out of them. He sells a lot of FN's as well and he recently took in a load of used HK P7 PSP 9MMs. GREAT PRICES !!!


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

well. it looks as if my hardware store (which is less than 5 minutes away!) is a FFL who can order just about anything and has the cheapest prices around - who knew!! so i plan on ordering a baby eagle 9mm compact polymer when my tax return gets here... i will have a range report and comments to follow. 

ps held another at gander mountain last weekend, a .40 steel semi compact.... there is just something about 'em i really like!

pps i also have a ruger lcp on order - wonder when that will arrive?


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

ok.. i was this close --><-- to buying the baby eagle. when i noticed something... my finger was tip toeing to reach the trigger. the grip is awesome, comfortable and smallish, however the trigger reach is LONG. holy cow. i guess i can chalk it up to novice oversight but now i am at square one again. 

any suggestions here for a small 9mm semi auto with a short trigger reach?

the trigger reach on my p95 is 2.75 in. which is perfect.


----------



## Colangm (Feb 13, 2012)

*IWI Baby Desert Eagle 9mm polymer - trigger problems*

First of all, this is not a review as much as what I think is my obligation to share something I would want to know before buying the latest generation of Jericho aka Baby Desert Eagle polymer pistols. As background, I own 18 handguns and shoot between 300-500 rd's a week. I take care of all my guns. Ok, i'll get to the point.

I have bragged on these weapons for the last 3 years, and considered my 40 my go-to firearm for a few common reasons I'll mention later. But after buying the 9mm version so I could lower my cost of shooting, the trigger assemblies both broke within a 6 week period. I don't know the component parts that broke, but the 40 trigger didn't reset after a shot, and a very small circular piece of metal fell out. The 9mm was a different issue, where it became loose from side to side. The undeniable positives about the guns: eats any ammo, as accurate as any, glock-speed breakdown, good looks, good grips, and nice balance.

Magnum Research fixed both within 30 days and at no cost even though the 40 was 3 years old. Even so, I had to find a replacement with a tried & true history of reliability and durability. The all steel versions may have this, but I would wait for the polymer series to develop a similar track record. I decided on the H&K P30's (P30L 9mm, P30 40 LEM) and a Sig P228.


----------

